# Inherited Ariens 910955



## capmmm (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi all, I have inherited an Ariens model 910955 serial 046447 when my father in-law past almost two years ago.
I did not use the machine last year as I was renting. But now that I own a home 20 minutes from downtown Rochester NY I would like to be able to use the machine.

For what I know is the pull cord mechanism had broken at some point and my father in-law was using a power drill with a 12" extension and socket instead. 


other then that I have been going on figuring it out as I can. The throttle control is not original and like to stick. the float like to stick and leak. and generally I can barely get the Tecumseh engine to start let alone keep running. I was able to blow a 10' long path today only because I was holding the throttle on the carb open by hand.


I have had it with tinkering with out guidance. So please the more knowledgeable help educate a young unknowing owner.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

A Harbor Freight Predator would almost bolt on with little modification and solve all your problems...fixing the recoil and carb aren't a big deal if you have done it before, but can be daunting to a first timer.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of your father in law but I'm liking his use of a drill to get her going! Cranman has good ideas!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Getting a new pull rope is easy stuff. It's 4 screws, use some penetrating lubricant on them prior. and let them soak a day. I got a new pull rope starter for my 910962 for $20 delivered off "The Bay".

A carb rebuild for an H70 (assuming it's a 7 HP Tecumseh) is easy cheese also. Carb kit, can of Gumout, a video from DonyBoy and you're all set.

I'm 100% self taught doing these two things, never repaired a snowblower in my life until last February. They ain't hard to do. Roughly $40 total, maybe 4 hours tops.


----------



## capmmm (Jan 20, 2019)

Where would I look on the motor for identification? I know it is a tecumseh but that's it.
As for rebuilding the carb, I have no problem with this other then seeing new ones for $15 on Ebay or Amazon. Is there anything to look out for with these?
For now I'm thinking of just using the drill method.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

capmmm said:


> Where would I look on the motor for identification? I know it is a tecumseh but that's it.
> As for rebuilding the carb, I have no problem with this other then seeing new ones for $15 on Ebay or Amazon. Is there anything to look out for with these?
> For now I'm thinking of just using the drill method.



Howdy neighbor!


At the top of the engine cover you will find the Tecumseh model identification. Or if you post the blower model number we might be able to determine from that.


Post a picture!


Red


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

There also might be an identification plate on the left hand side, rear lower on the flywheel cover if the engine is old enough.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

You'll definitely want the heater box. Used ones aren't hard to find, but getting the correct box in decent condition might be. Not all the heater boxes are the same even though they have the same dimensions.

Did the carb have the original primer button mounted over the carb opening (not a gas primer, more or less a spring mounted choke), along with the "arrow" choke lever that operates full right/full choke and full left/choke off? Are you missing a throttle cable (having to hold the throttle manually at the carb)?

Looks like you got a 10962 7HP tractor (1969-1970) with a 910995 24" attachment (1971-1972). The carb looks like a well worn typical original carb one would find on a Tecumseh H70-130067 engine of the era assuming it is the original 7HP on the tractor.

I'd say the carb needs a full blown rebuild or proper replacement.

Here's a good image of a 10962 engine like yours probably is, with it's heater box with primer button etc.


----------



## capmmm (Jan 20, 2019)

These were the only numbers that I could find. Looking at new carbs off of Amazon and want to make sure it is the right size. Thank you all for your help


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Any of the 7 hp carbs on e-bay will work, get one with the adjustable jets if possible, and you can change out the choke lever to yours if they are different.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Capmmm you gave us the Ariens body numbers so that is great but the Tecumseh engine numbers are where tlshawks showed you in the photo above (post #7 of 9) or where Big Red said on top of engine. So if you take you finger and put it in the middle of the starter recoil on front of engine and slowly go up the side of the engine keeping finger dead center in middle of engine shroud go over the side of shroud on to top of engine go in three inches in middle of that shroud there should be marks on the top area of that engine shroud cover almost near the spark plug but if your finger has gone of cover(recoil is part of cover). If not there it will be on lower left side of motor on sticker if you are standing at cockpit position. 



I am not being condescending I just remember when I first joined I needed layman's terms.....haha. Hope this makes sense...


----------

